# Anyone tagged a trailer in fulton County with no Title?



## Browning01 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a little 5x8 utility trailer that I have been using a few times a month for a couple of years.  I have never tried to tag it because the guy I bought it from had no title, we just made a Bill of Sale.  It makes me nervous everytime I take it down the road and I am finally just going to try a put a tag on it.  I have read all kinds of stuff on what you have to do but has anyone actually registered one in fulton county with no title?  I can always just go to the tag office and wait in line and try but I figured i would ask before I wasted a bunch of time.  Thanks!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 5, 2013)

Georgia doesn't require a title on trailers. Well, I think the kind  18 wheelers pull might need one but not smaller ones. I got a title with a boat trailer I bought in SC and the tag office told me they didn't need it, just a bill of sale.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Mar 5, 2013)

GA. doesn't require trailers to have titles.
Just take your bill of sale to the tag office and get your tag.


----------



## merc123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Local tag office looked at me funny when I handed her the title and asked for the bill of sale


----------



## Dallas2256 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a similar question, I recently aquired a boat and the trailer needs a tag but my uncle(guy who passed down the trailer/boat) lost pretty much all paperwork. Would I be able to get everything I need to make the trailer legal with just a bill of sale? The trailer has sat for 6 years. Uncle was going to fix the boat up but never got around and I finally convinced him to give it to me. Boat does not currently have a tag. What all do I need to do? PM me with an answer guys. Thanks


----------



## Dallas2256 (Mar 28, 2013)

And what do I need to fill out, what information will I need handy when going to tag office to apply? Just BOS?


----------



## Chuck C (Mar 28, 2013)

does it have a serial number?


----------



## Dallas2256 (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't checked yet. I will tonight when I get out of school.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Mar 30, 2013)

i did the same thing with a boat...go to the tag office ask for a homemade trailer serial plate... go home put it on call the sheriffs office they will come out verify that the serial number is on secure and matches the paper given by the tag office return to tag office pay $12 receive a tag.. i did this about 2 weeks ago.


----------

